# Shopping at Curbie's 2010 (Combined threads)



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

PIck this guy up the other day just standing there. He's got a little bit of surface rust but should clean up pretty easy. He's 7feet tall makes quite an impression even though it's made from lightweight metal my wife jump back a few feet when she walked into my shop. I have a few ideas of what to use him for but right now my young one wants it in the house. As you can imagine his mother told him(and me) absolutely not.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What an awesome curby find!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you must live in the best Curby Find Neighborhood ever!:googly:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

The streets of New York have much to offer. Not only will you find all kinds of people but their trash too!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

You lucky dog! Don't take off too much rust...it gives him "character"! Another great curby find!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I. Am. So. Jealous....


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great find


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome find, the only thing we get here is old furniture!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great find. Leave the rust.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great find! My parents have almost the same knight. They are thinking about eventually giving him to me, but I am still trying to figure out what I would do with it. Please post what you eventually do with your knight, so you can give me some ideas.  Very nice find!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lucky! awesome find, my old elementary school mascot is the knights,,,they have a ton of these around campus and i wait for the day they throw em away


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a cool find. I'm sure you can put him to good use.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She's lovely!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score. You could have his sword through a white stuffed bunny who has a bloody mouth. And lots of body parts and bones scattered around. (I love Monty Python)


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That is an awesome find. You are so lucky.


----------



## halloween0 (Mar 29, 2010)

*pipe skeleton*

i found a skeleton prop in a sewer pipe by my house it was a new one i soked it in water before i took it it was 6 ft long its going in my yard this year:jol:its eyes light up


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...how did it get into the sewer pipe? I guess it will definitely have the dead smell to it. Any pictures?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree leave the rust I think it adds to it. 
Great find.


----------



## halloween0 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have pictures i lost my usb cable


----------



## halloween0 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome its great that people throw that stuff out


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That would be a very cool thing to find in a sewer pipe or anywhere else for that matter, course thats not quite what i would expect to find in a sewer pipe...er...never mind.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm guessing that someone "borrowed" it from another haunters lawn and disposed of the evidence. Bad for them...good for you.


----------



## FrightKnight (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you sure it is a prop skeleton?!?!?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

FrightKnight said:


> Are you sure it is a prop skeleton?!?!?


LOL..that crossed my mind also.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its got light up eyes.. not many real skelly's have light up eyes.. hmmm


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Why does this seem like the opening to the TV show "Bones"? :eeketon:

Sick, demented, and desperate yard haunter takes desire for realism a step too far. Oh, and learns how to wire up LED blinky eyes!

Congrats!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Gives new meaning to shopping at Curbies. Can that still be considered Curbies? Either way Congrats on your find!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, that's super creepy and super awesome! Nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess that's why I never find the good stuff. I stay out of the the sewers. That changes as of today. Great find.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Be careful another haunter doesn't think YOU stole it from them.......


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My Curbie outlets don't ever seem to have cool merchandise like that. Nice Score!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

*CB's curbby finds.*

ok so iI was out driving the other day and I found these in the garbage!!







(ignore the angel, she was in the garbage with the ghosts)

Blowmolds are a big part of my halloween display.Im just wodering if anyone knows where I should display them, and will they glow if i put a blacklight in/near them?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

One way to find out. Tonight shine your black light on them. 

I tend to lean toward a "realistic" horror-ween, and a cartoony Christmas myself. heh


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

those usually have a light bulb in the bottom to make them glow like a 20 watt great find well done


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That angel would look awesome on top of a tombstone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember someone sprayed a blow mold Mary gray and used it on a stone. It looked pretty good.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

I tend to do alot of cartoony and "cute scary" because there are alot of little kids in the neighbourhood. Where I am, even people who do big haunts (there arent many) use blowmolds.we usually have them as background decoartions. I myself have 7 blowmouds (we call them light-ups here) for halloween, and 8-9 life sized props and ~15 tombstones. by the way, nice try but the angel is going with the Christmas stuff hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

CB_Christmas said:


> ignore the angel, she was in the garbage with the ghosts


Paint the angel grey and put her on top of a big tombstone !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice Christmas display.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You can always paint them with black-light paint. 

Sounds like a fun display. My yard isn't cute but I try to keep it kid friendly. There isn't anything jumping out. I only have a couple kids each year that won't dare come onto the driveway.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

The only things I see in the garbage around here are old mattresses and chairs! If it doesn't glow with blacklight, you could probably get the same effect by putting one of those blue dipped CFL lights in it.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah. there are alot of matresses and chairs here too... I got really lucky and found a total of 7 blowmolds in the last 3 days! alot of people are selling their houses fast and moving out west for work.... and they clear all their decorations out of the garrage and throw everything out... sounds like a good idea with the CFL light inside. Do you think it would glow if i put a blacklight inside it?


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice find!! Blow molds rock, I have one inflatable spider I've kept for 5-6 years and kids still won't go near it. Its not a blow mold but it does move every now and then and its lite up from the inside and rather big. 

I have only found two reindeer on the side of the road this year....right across the street from me..lol. Don't know if the motors work yet as I await for my shop to be built, I'll find out then.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

as of today, I have found 13 blow molds in the garbage (within the last 2 weeks!!)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

CB_Christmas said:


> as of today, I have found 13 blow molds in the garbage (within the last 2 weeks!!)


My goodness! What do your townsfolk have against blow molds?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You're really scoring with curbys. If you get too many, they sell real well on EBay around Halloween time.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

remylass said:


> My goodness! What do your townsfolk have against blow molds?


Alot of people in my area either dont really have enough storage room for them, or sold their homes and need to move out fast. (usually out west to work in the oil industry) I have covered a large area to find the 13 i did find (7 towns), but I seem to have been in the right place at the right time. here is a picture of what I picked up.... (+ the giant wreath, 2 swags, and reindeer motors for future Halloween props!)


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

scareme said:


> Wow! You're really scoring with curbys. If you get too many, they sell real well on EBay around Halloween time.


 Hahahaha too many? never
I have enough room here to store about 300 blowmolds ( we only have about 55)
so no storage issue. Its costing a fortune in rebar to hold them down though...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice hunting CB.....You have a good eye for curb treasure


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow, that's a big find! Congrats. o: All I've gotten was a rocking chair out of the garbage. And we weren't all that quiet about getting into the tiny trunk the car has either...lol


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I dont have a car yet, so alot of it was either luck (just happened to pass them when my mother was driving me somewhere) and alot of them I actually carried home because I was walking. The big wreath I found while walking, and I called home to get someone to pick me and the wreath up and drive me home. I tried to fit it into the trunk and it was wider than the back of her car.... needed to call my father to bring the truck....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*Shopping at curbys!!!*

oooo yay! today was such a good day!!! I had to go to the dentist(NOT fun) so I walked down and on the way saw people at a house just a few blocks away carrying box after box after box out of their garage. Spring cleaning!!! So I went to the dentist, and after all that drilling and geting some fillings I went to that house with its nice large sign with the bold words "FREE" written on it and picked up three large pieces of wood. So large that I kept dropping them on the way home. Across the street a women asked if I wanted some help and of course i did, so she carryed two of the smaller pieces while i carried the heaviest one. When she asked what I was gonna make I told her halloween props and she was really interested. So we chatted for a bit and discovered that she's the daughter of a family friend who just moved here! My mom came out and asked who I was talking to in the driveway "I picked up a haunter!" I replied. At last! another halloween fan, though not a proper "haunter"(yet!) She said she would love to help me out, so, yay! I have a minion!! lol

It was hot so I came inside and sat by a fan for a while, then I took my cart(We have two carts we got at a swap meet for occasions just like this!) and walked down and got lots of prop materials!!!! Yayyy "Trash" to treasure!!!

Proof of being a haunter though that I can walk past about 3 blocks of houses with familys in the yards relaxing, sun bathing, and swimming in kiddie pools, while pushing what kinda looks like a shopping cart...and find the whole scene quite funny and not at all embarressing. Shopping at curbys!!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

*Curby Find*

Not a thrift store find but a curby. I may traumatize it next year but, have to many "must finish" projects to do it this year.

I'm going to wrap it in chains with padlocks and place a speaker inside to play creepy sounds. I'll also place a red light in it (checked this out last night and it looks cool) and pump fog through it.

What's the best way to give it a old rusted look?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> What's the best way to give it a old rusted look?


Terra wrote up an awesome how-to for faux metal painting.
painting faux metal steampunk


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice find. What's it made out of? If it's steel you could just leave it outside and let nature take it's course.........


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Terra wrote up an awesome how-to for faux metal painting.
> painting faux metal steampunk


Thanks for the link Hauntiholik just what I was looking for.

Vlad, it's alum. I just what it to look rusted not really be rusted.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Free stuff is the best kind! I just got on the Forums last month (LOL! It's like AA - Hi, name name is Lisa & I'm a Halloween Addict!) but now whenever I'm in a store I find myself looking at stuff & asking myself what I could do with it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go GC


----------



## Wakis (May 1, 2010)

*Free Props*

Take a look at what I found on the side of the road in front of someones house. Could you believe someone would throw this stuff away?

Let me know what you think I should do

Thanks
~Wakis85


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, this is KIND of like curbys, only the owner came by and asked if I could use it..lol. It's good to have a reputation as a pack rat I guess. My neighbor is getting a new roof, all the way down to new plywood. As they are stripping all of the old wood off, the grandkids and I were out in the yard watching them because they were fascinated with the guys walking on the roof. I'm silently thinking to myself, as they are taking the old plywood off, "I could really use that for my walls this year." My neighbor comes over and asks if I can use any of the wood for Halloween this year. WOOOHOOOO....probably 60 sheets of plywood, (probably not in the best shape but who cares, I'm only using it for this one year and then burning it) along with 4x4's and 2x6's. My poor husband is just shaking his head..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, Trish, you could build a house with that much wood


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

nice finds Wakis. They have a lot of potential. It is nice that they were rescued from the trash and will now have a home among other halloween items and be loved again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score Trish. It's cool that your neighbor thought of you. I'm sure the contractor was happy not to have to haul it away. 

Your neighbor, come Halloween will probably be telling everyone that the walls of your haunt use to be their roof.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Ya know how things don't always go as planned??? Well, I had to take hubby to Dr. this morning for a colonoscopy and when we got back the workers had loaded all the plywood into the dumpster!!! It's completely covered with the shingles and nails, and now if I want it I have to go dig it out. My neighbor came over and apologized...he was out golfing when the workers arrived and his wife had gone to the store and wasn't there to tell them that we wanted it. I was heartbroken. I don't think the dumpster will be there all day today...the truck is supposed to be taking it soon. With both grandkids here, I really can't leave them here alone while I go over there, dig through the dumpster and make multiple trips back and forth across the street. I'm hoping that the guys dig some of it out for me, but who knows. At this point its not looking good.


----------

